# Please 'like' this photo to help Pepper win professional training for Christmas!



## euphorion (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey guys, hoping you can help me and Pepper out 

Paw'n'Claws are running a facebook competition for the 'most playful pooch'. It's pretty much a popularity competition so i'm not above asking my fellow APSers for help  This is Pepper...

Hope this photo works!


Just click the link and click 'like', sorry it's a dodgy photo, i wish it was better quality as it's such a fun-filled shot!

Sandra Shaw Mackin | Facebook

And for those of you who know Sadie, she's in the running too;

Sandra Shaw Mackin | Facebook

Thanks guys!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 18, 2011)

Like'd!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 18, 2011)

Done shoo shoo...


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Nov 18, 2011)

Is that a shaved Sheltie next to it?? 

Liked


----------



## Heelssss (Nov 18, 2011)

liked


----------



## euphorion (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha, yes Crystal it is. Nugget and Star do better, when they are clipped, over Summer now that they are 11 and 13 respectively. 
Star;
View attachment 226682

Nugget;
View attachment 226683

And Star enjoying the breezy beach!
View attachment 226684


----------



## slim6y (Nov 18, 2011)

Liked in both counts... You better win now!


----------



## Mo Deville (Nov 18, 2011)

done, good luck!


----------



## ingie (Nov 18, 2011)

Done! Love Pepper hehe

And love Sadie too !!!! <3


----------



## briiiziii (Nov 19, 2011)

liked


----------



## spida_0000 (Nov 19, 2011)

I tried but I'm on my phone and it's just going straight to a profile and not a pic.. i'll like it when I jump on my computer


----------



## euphorion (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone  

I showed Pep his photo on the laptop and what did he do? Launch himself at the screen! Silly mite :/


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 19, 2011)

liked


----------



## gavman (Nov 19, 2011)

Liked - good luck


----------



## Spider178 (Nov 19, 2011)

Liked - What do we win?


----------



## jakawak (Nov 19, 2011)

liked =) good luck


----------



## euphorion (Nov 19, 2011)

You win my love and adoration (and that of Pep) for the rest of eternity Spider178!


----------



## xJACKx (Nov 19, 2011)

liked, good luck


----------



## euphorion (Nov 19, 2011)

Sadie says 'thanks for voting and (very very early) Merry Christmas!' Haha, poor thing.
View attachment 226744


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 19, 2011)

Tripple Like'd Shooo Shooo  Good Luck!!


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Nov 19, 2011)

Liked ! Best of luck ...


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 19, 2011)

'Liked'  Please dont tell my pooches......they will be mighty upset with me! Goodluck Shoo Shoo, Sadie & Pepper!


----------



## eitak (Nov 19, 2011)

liked


----------



## euphorion (Nov 20, 2011)

bumperooni


----------



## Trouble (Nov 21, 2011)

Liked hun  Goodluck!


----------



## Colin (Nov 21, 2011)

both liked  you should give pepper a shoe shoe to play with


----------



## CalamityJ (Nov 21, 2011)

Liked  GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## euphorion (Nov 21, 2011)

You're all PAWsome  

Sadie is being very mature about getting less votes than Pepper, she knows she has more friends on her facebook page anyway!

If you haven't liked this photo of Pepper yet please do so!

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## euphorion (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Please keep telling your friends to 'like' this photo in the competition. He's coming second so far, keep voting guys!

x


----------



## Boidae (Nov 27, 2011)

Liked, what a cutie  
Check out the 17th photo in the album haha...:shock:


----------



## euphorion (Nov 27, 2011)

omgosh, i never really looked at it until then, CRAZY EYES! haha


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 27, 2011)

Done ~ GL


----------



## viciousred (Nov 27, 2011)

Done  Your infront by 2


----------



## Fiamma (Nov 27, 2011)

Liked, good luck!


----------



## euphorion (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks so much everyone! keep it up 

only a few days of voting left and we're only a few votes ahead, tell your friends! x


----------



## euphorion (Nov 30, 2011)

voting open till Friday midday, keep going guys!


----------

